# New bow!



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm STOKED! This thing is SAHWEET!


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Good looking bows you got there!


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Rattler Grips (Jun 3, 2013)

They're nice for sure


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

The big one is in the classifieds.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

sexyness right there!


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Niceeee!


----------

